# Huevos estrellados



## yaya.mx

No sé si ya se ha preguntado esto antes pero no logré encontrar nada.
Cómo se dice "huevo estrellado" en italiano?
Gracias por adelantado por sus respuestas.. ciaoo..


----------



## irene.acler

Ehm, qué es un "huevo estrellado"?


----------



## yaya.mx

irene.acler said:


> Ehm, qué es un "huevo estrellado"?



Jeje, sorry, yo soy pésima para explicar, te pongo el link a una foto aquí...


----------



## irene.acler

Vale! Se dice _uovo all'occhio di bue._


----------



## la italianilla

irene.acler said:


> Vale! Se dice _uovo all'occhio di bue._



Ciao Irene, m'ha incuriosito la tua risposta...perché non un semplice _uovo fritto_? Sai perché te lo chiedo, perché m'è venuto in mente visto che la foto caricata da yaya ha proprio la scritta "fried egg". Ciao!


----------



## irene.acler

Oddio...io lo chiamo così l'uovo fatto in quella maniera. L'uovo fritto per me sarebbe un po' diverso, ovvero in tal caso il tuorlo e l'albume vengono mescolati insieme.


----------



## la italianilla

irene.acler said:


> Oddio...io lo chiamo così l'uovo fatto in quella maniera. L'uovo fritto per me sarebbe un po' diverso, ovvero in tal caso il tuorlo e l'albume vengono mescolati insieme.



Ah ok, no tranquilla era solo una curiosità, magari da voi si dice così!  Ripeto...m'è venuta la domanda spontanea per quel motivo citato sopra...poi ho scritto su google immagini sia "uovo fritto" che "uovo all'occhio di bue" e mi son venute fuori pure sacco di cose buonissime...ho lasciato perdere la ricerca


----------



## Silvia10975

Per me, per esempio, sarebbe un semplice "uovo al tegamino", ma lo conosco anche come "uovo all'occhio di bue". 
 Silvia.


----------



## yaya.mx

Y qué diferencia hay entre un "uovo al tegamino" o "uovo all'occhio di bue" y un "uovo fritto"?


----------



## Silvia10975

Cara, in realtà credo che non ce ne sia nessuna, per lo meno per quello che posso vedere in giro, tutti e tre sono lo stesso tipo di uovo cotto in questa maniera (_da www.alimentazione-salute.it_):
_"Riscaldata la padella con dell’olio di oliva, versare l’uovo senza rompere il tuorlo, e farlo cuocere finchè l’albume sarà ben denso".
_Se non erro, quello che Irene definisce "uovo fritto", cioè con tuorlo e albume mescolati, dovrebbe chiamarsi "strapazzato". Ma in questi casi le influenze regionali sono molto forti.


----------



## karunavera

Dalla Campania Felix: 
- uovo all'occhio di bue=uovo fritto.
Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

s10975 said:


> Se non erro, quello che Irene definisce "uovo fritto", cioè con tuorlo e albume mescolati, dovrebbe chiamarsi "strapazzato". Ma in questi casi le influenze regionali sono molto forti.


 
Giusto per essere chiari: la italianilla lo ha definito "uovo fritto", mentre io ho dato la spiegazione...semplicemente perché non mi veniva in mente che in questo si dice "uovo strapazzato".
Grazie Silvia!


----------



## traduttrice

irene.acler said:


> Giusto per essere chiari: la italianilla lo ha definito "uovo fritto", mentre io ho dato la spiegazione...semplicemente perché non mi veniva in mente che in questo si dice "uovo strapazzato".
> Grazie Silvia!


 
Huevo frito - huevo revuelto.


----------



## Neuromante

Se un huevo frito è un huevo frito e un huevo estrellado è un huevo estrellado, mi viene logico pensare che siano due cose diverse. Dico, visto che dalla mia parte essistono entrambi le due forme.

Huevo frito è quello in padella con tuorlo e albume separati.


----------



## yaya.mx

Neuromante said:


> Huevo frito è quello in padella con tuorlo e albume separati.



Pues los huevos estrellados para mí son lo que se frién en el sartén, pero la yema y el blanco no están separados, más bien diría juntos pero no revueltos .. Pongo el link a otra foto aquí


Para tí que es un huevo estrellado?

Agrego que según el DRAE huevo estrellado es lo mismo que huevo frito.


----------



## Neuromante

No tengo acceso a la foto, proibido. ¿De donde la has sacado, criatura?
La primera foto, que acabo de controlar, es un huevo frito dentro de una (Incomestible) sartén,

Unos huevos estrellados, creo, serían los que medio se frien sobre chorizo o papas ya fritas y estarían medio mezclados, la yema con la clara.


----------



## yaya.mx

Neuromante said:


> Unos huevos estrellados, creo, serían los que medio se frien sobre chorizo o papas ya fritas y estarían medio mezclados, la yema con la clara.



Órale! En mi vida había oído eso, pero bueno ya es mucho si yo distingo un huevo de una papa, soy un desastre en la cocina..
Según yo en México un huevo estrellado sería lo que tú llamas un huevo frito, por lo menos en mi casa así es.. 
Las fotos las encontré en Google imágenes , a ver si encuentro otra.. es que no encontré muchas y la primera que puse fue la primera que encontré, era solo para dar la idea, jajaja...


----------

